# Transporting Pic Thread!



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Thought it would be cool to share our transporting pics all on one thread. I know I always get excited when I catch my frogs transporting

Tarapoto









Salt Creek









Teribe


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Caught this guy handling business today!!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

randommind said:


> Caught this guy handling business today!!
> 
> View attachment 34955
> 
> ...


My pair needs to handle business soon! LOL


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

First clutch for me and daddy.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Already posted these, but this could be a great long lasting thread so I'll join in.


Tricolor Transport by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Tricolor Transport 2 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Tricolor Transport 2 (crop) by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Here's one (albeit blurry)










Pat


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll join in as well


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's daddy G&B Auratus bringing junior to meal time










...sorry for the clarity - I had to take the shot with a phone behind the glass. Daddy is a bit shy.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice surprise after work!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

@Grimm: Your pics are wonderful? What camera do you have?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Figured I'd chime in with some pics of my Lowand Fants transporting.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll join in, here is a daddy Varadero imitator.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I posted this before...Family photo lol


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Basti


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I love where this thread has gone. Love the fants, veradero, and basti transports! Some of my favorite frogs. Now only if my fants would start!! HA


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Standard imatator, my first tad! Sorry for clarity, was taken on the outside of the tank and that is the screen.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Triplets!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is my contribution!!!!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

^ love the submerged varadero...too cool.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Put me on the Summersi list!



curlykid said:


> Triplets!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 8 on the way!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome shots everyone, here are a few of mine!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha Tuckinrim8! Awesome shots, never seen a transport like that esperanza?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

cschub13 said:


> Haha Tuckinrim8! Awesome shots, never seen a transport like that esperanza?


Hah it was a first for me as well! She's an escudo though..


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hah it was a first for me as well! She's an escudo though..


Figured one or the other.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Seems like an interesting bunch of escudo!

If they keep that method up they will be able drink and transport in a matter of seconds! Cool shot though, escudos and retics have to be my favorite frogs along with the benedicta.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I finally got a good transport pic and just in time for this great new thread

Enjoy!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Tuckinrim8, is that Arena Blanca? Cant wait to get some of those.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

kgb said:


> Tuckinrim8, is that Arena Blanca? Cant wait to get some of those.


They are Understory Reticulatus but Arena Blanca are on the list!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Was looking through old pics and found these. More from the same day that I overlooked.


Heavy Climb by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


Tricolour Transport 3 by Justin Grimm, on Flickr


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Was looking through old pics and found these. More from the same day that I overlooked.
> 
> 
> Heavy Climb by Justin Grimm, on Flickr
> ...


Thats is just CRAZY


----------



## Shade71 (May 27, 2008)

Just one tadpole in this shot.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

male E. anthonyi zarayunga transporting


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Male H. azureiventris transporting and a shot of the pair roosting for the night.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow Kate, that is one epic shot! Well done!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

First breeding I've had!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just found an old photo of mine.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

One of many transports that week!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few:


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anybody have one of when the frog is putting the tad on his back? 
That would be interesting 


-Bryan


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Escudo transporting ... 








Green Imi transporting ... 









Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Older photo but still one of my favorites.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Quin looking for a dump site


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Bjcg said:


> Does anybody have one of when the frog is putting the tad on his back?
> That would be interesting
> 
> 
> -Bryan


I saw a video on YouTube. You'd be surprised how little the frog has to do with it! These tadpoles are aggressive! They swim right up the adults back.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a transporting, erm eating, video


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

08' 'guarumo'


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Had to run to get the camera!


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Caught one of my orange bicolors transporting today....


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I was excited to see my new colon transporting. I hadn't seen any eggs.


----------



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

They hid a clutch on me... Male Regina


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

no azureus yet on this thread?? ok here is mine





greetings!


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/qDywVmqBFbU


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

A couple of shots of my Tarapoto imitator with his 1st little one


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bad pic, sorry, but Solarte transporting...


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my terribilis


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Backpacking is hard work









My younger male doing his job


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

And I thought I pulled all the eggs, might of been two clutches.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bribri transporting...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

R.fantastica Varadero through dirty glass...


R.fantastica Varadero with tadpole by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just wanted to share


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Love this pic


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Black capira daddy hard at work 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

gregadc said:


> R.fantastica Varadero through dirty glass...
> 
> 
> R.fantastica Varadero with tadpole by gregadc, on Flickr


Wait so is this a fantastica that lives in varadero?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

bastimentos said:


> Wait so is this a fantastica that lives in varadero?



Its the frog Veradero Imitator imitates.


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

Vulture Point carrying tad. One already in the center cup from a previous clutch if you look real hard.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

These are so hard to get.. My male always takes off when I bring out the phone. Anyways, iPhone 5s picture.


----------

